# Another convert... right next door!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So for the past 14 years I've lived in my humble abode, my next door neighbors have told me in no uncertain terms they abhor my firearm ownership. While they are the best neighbors one could ask for (they have a key to my house and tend to my mail collection and livestock needs when I'm on vacation), they have made it clear they were staunchly anti-gun.

Until yesterday.

While puttering around outside, they asked if I could clean and check two shotguns and a rifle for them. Hmm, I thought... an odd request from them. But maybe they're 'asking for a friend'. Nope. Seems he 'inherited' two shotties and a rifle. Even asked if I could purchase them some 12ga, 16ga and .22LR. 


So it seems like they're getting wise.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why can't your neighbors purchase their own ammo? 
Is it like in IL where you need a FOID card (Firearm Owners ID)? 
Lack of knowlege of what to purchase? 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They probably have no idea where to buy it. They'd probably be scared to walk into a gun store.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They probably have no idea where to buy it. They'd probably be scared to walk into a gun store.


Take them with you when the purchase is made. They will then know a gun store is not scary 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

As a kid I always got so excited to go with dad to gun stores. I have never gotten over that excitement.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So for the past 14 years I've lived in my humble abode, my next door neighbors have told me in no uncertain terms they abhor my firearm ownership. While they are the best neighbors one could ask for (they have a key to my house and tend to my mail collection and livestock needs when I'm on vacation), they have made it clear they were staunchly anti-gun.
> 
> Until yesterday.
> 
> ...


Some states frown on buying/giving ammo to those without a State Certificate of Extortion. Might want to warn the about the guns too.

Ask them if they want to go shoot some targets with the , 22LR. That is if there is some 22 ammo to be found.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So, give them the basics of firearm safety, especially the Four Rules, and then offer to take them to a range.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, give them the basics of firearm safety, especially the Four Rules, and then offer to take them to a range.


Not really necessary. He's USA, retired..... sniper.:tango_face_grin: No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not really necessary. He's USA, retired..... sniper.:tango_face_grin: No, I'm not kidding.


Well, I don't like killing anything any more, but I love my guns.:vs_cool:
US Army and is anti-gun?:vs_laugh:

His wife doesn't have a husband, she has a wife!!:devil:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

An old army sniper doesn't know how to check and clean long guns?

Something doesn't add up...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I don't like killing anything any more, but I love my guns.:vs_cool:
> US Army and is anti-gun?:vs_laugh:
> 
> His wife doesn't have a husband, she has a wife!!:devil:


Back in the early 90's I worked with an ex-marine. We got into a discussion about gun control. I've never been bashful on that subject. BUT he told me (and he truly believed) that if guns were outlawed, criminals would know they were illegal and not have any. This I kid you not. :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> An old army sniper doesn't know how to check and clean long guns?
> 
> Something doesn't add up...


Some folks are capable of hating a certain part of their lives they can completely block it out.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

my mother forbid my brother from bringing his concealed carry 9mm into her house 3 years ago... she called him last week to have him help her pick one out for her house.... a sure sign of the end times!


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> US Army and is anti-gun?:vs_laugh:


We used to have one of those weird people in our office. She was military for years. One day putting around the office looking through the safe for some files, she saw the 357mag that the company President keeps, just in case it is needed. Lady flipped out on us that there was a gun in the office. I didn't have the heart to tell her how many in the company have their CCW and weapons in their cars in the parking lot... Strange as it seems, not all military are pro-gun.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So for the past 14 years I've lived in my humble abode, my next door neighbors have told me in no uncertain terms they abhor my firearm ownership. While they are the best neighbors one could ask for (they have a key to my house and tend to my mail collection and livestock needs when I'm on vacation), they have made it clear they were staunchly anti-gun.
> 
> Until yesterday.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a brother-in-law. He's married to my second oldest sister. He adopted her 3 children then fathered two more. So there he was -- living in a pretty rough area of Riverside and he had ZERO home protection. I used to visit a lot and strongly suggested that he get a gun for home protection. He emphasized that he was opposed to guns. I kept urging him and asking him what he would do if some of the local gangsters decided to break in during the middle of the night.

Anyway ... long story longer ... I decided to give my Ruger .357 to him as a Christmas present. Can't say no to a gift -- can you? You should have seen the look on his face. His eyes were fixed on the beautiful brushed nickel finish. I told him that his next step was to go with me to the range and give it a try. He accepted the invitation. He's now a gun lover (or was the last time we spoke which was at least 10 years ago).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> An old army sniper doesn't know how to check and clean long guns?
> 
> Something doesn't add up...


I agree with you to a point, Snipers are allowed to clean the bores of their rifles, they may not take them apart for any reason.

Disassembly is authorized for match grade qualified armorers only, not just any armorer.

I was one of those match grade armorers for 10 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

The situation seems way too weird to me. I'd *not *violate state law to provide him ammo. I'd NOT get my fingerprints on these weapons.

The guy could be a convicted felon and not permitted the ownership of firearms. He said that he hated firearms so that if LEOs were asking you about him, you'd say, "No officer, he even told me that he hates guns."

Now out of the blue, "Could you clean my firearms?" Nope, not right. The real story here isn't the one the neighbor is telling.

He's been a sniper, he says. Yea maybe, but then I once could have been the Easter Bunny and just forgot those years.

He hadn't owned firearms. Oh, now some family hand him some. How wonderful. Actually, it's downright unbelievable. His family knows him, knows how he is anti-firearm, then poof! give him some firearms. Wow.

Let's just say that I come from a world where you had to be street smart, OK. I was raised around some really bad people. Don't let these sorts of "humans" use you, Back Pack. People raised in a decent world often cannot perceive just how messed-up some folk are. It isn't that good people are naive, it is that they do not have a point of reference for the depth of the evil-factor in the darker places. I knew a whole lot of felons when I was a kid; nice guys, OK, however among the players were some real monsters. I'm talking inconceivable sh## to include murder. Most folk aren't raised around that crap.

Then too, the fella could be a mental case. Seen more than my share of that. Sad situation. You can't be his therapist. Just sayin'. It's downright strange to be around a psych and them all of a sudden turn into somebody else, or something else. You want to be around that, then ask for pay. I'm not working that unless I'm getting paid $$$$$.

There are enough reasonably sane people in the world to be friends with. Never met a human who didn't have quirks. But, there's quirks, then there's bat-sh## crazy. Liars = trouble.

Man, your neighbor ain't right, OK. You don't EVEN want to make friends with this one. Don't make an enemy of him, but don't do nuthin for him. Some folk you gotta write-off. This neighbor, Capt. Freako, is one of them.
.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

paraquack said:


> Why can't your neighbors purchase their own ammo?
> Is it like in IL where you need a FOID card (Firearm Owners ID)?
> Lack of knowlege of what to purchase?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


See, this is one of the things that really bothers me about the neighbor of Back Pack. Thnx for bringing this up.

Felon personality types use people. It's what they do. They'll say whatever they want to say. When they do you a favor, it is them scouting you. They are getting the lay of your land.

"Buy me some ammo, friend." Nope. Not doing it.

Guy pulls a job. Top of the list for the Five-O investigators is where'd they get the ammunition. "Sir you were at Jim's Gun Sales on Sept 22nd 2020. We know that you bought ammunition that day. Do you remember why you bought that ammunition?"

Not on me! Homey don't play that game. 
____________________________________________________
.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The situation seems way too weird to me. I'd *not *violate state law to provide him ammo. I'd NOT get my fingerprints on these weapons.
> 
> The guy could be a convicted felon and not permitted the ownership of firearms. He said that he hated firearms so that if LEOs were asking you about him, you'd say, "No officer, he even told me that he hates guns."
> 
> ...


You might want to go back and read the entire thread. If anyone needs written off, it's you when you're writing this post.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Dad was friends with a bunch of really good fellas. They are the best of neighbors ... for decades and decades, good guys.

https://www.fbi.gov/contact-us/fiel...m-claybourne-taylor-located-in-north-carolina


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I can see your pessimism about total strangers you know NOTHING about runs in the family.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The situation seems way too weird to me. I'd *not *violate state law to provide him ammo. I'd NOT get my fingerprints on these weapons.
> 
> The guy could be a convicted felon and not permitted the ownership of firearms. He said that he hated firearms so that if LEOs were asking you about him, you'd say, "No officer, he even told me that he hates guns."
> 
> ...


I hate to bust your bubble there bubba but you are not the only one here who grew up on the streets. Not everyone here grew up in upper middle class suburbia and have their collective head up their butts. Many here I would trust to have my back. Period.

Wow! I don't know where you live but damn y'all got some strict laws. I would have been gone from there a long time ago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> .........Wow! I don't know where you live but damn y'all got some strict laws............


Unfortunately, there are some places in the Ҏӭoplә's Яӭpџҍliҫ of Ѧӎҿriӄa where it's damned-near impossible to purchase ammo. Fingerprints, background checks, psych evals, permits... just for box of .22 for plinking on a Saturday afternoon.

Of course, I suppose if one lived in....... err......... resided..... in such an area, there would _technically_ be more felons simply due to the "Shall Not Comply" syndrome.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Unfortunately, there are some places in the Ҏӭoplә's Яӭpџҍliҫ of Ѧӎҿriӄa where it's damned-near impossible to purchase ammo. Fingerprints, background checks, psych evals, permits... just for box of .22 for plinking on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Of course, I suppose if one lived in....... err......... resided..... in such an area, there would _technically_ be more felons simply due to the "Shall Not Comply" syndrome.


Well, all I can say is God Bless Texas!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

About a month into the “pandemic,” I wrote about the exploits of my liberal, idiot unmarried sister-in-law 
wanting me to send her a firearm (to IL). Since then, she been asking more and more questions by email. 
Now calling me weekly I find she now has her FOID card and is going shopping this Saturday for her first 
firearm, a pistol. Fortunately, the shop she is going to has firearm classes.
In addition, I find she ordered received a couple of pails of freeze-dried meals from Wise foods and has 
purchased 6 cases of gallon jugs of water and storing them in her garage and utility room in her condo. 
It’s a start, at least. While I don’t mind helping her (she is financially well off) being 1400 miles away 
makes it somewhat difficult. I got in touch with prepper family and they said they would be happy to 
give advice and even do show and tell for her. I just wonder what will happen a year from now, if 
civilization gets back to normal. My guess is she will revert!


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

Sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting. I have had allot of co workers , friends and family ask about guns, purchase guns etc. Even their wives asking about ammo, etc.
Not as bad as Toilet Paper run, put is interesting to see how the fear in the media, the reality, is settling in.
But, a former sniper should have some mad cleaning skills..


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not really necessary. He's USA, retired..... sniper.:tango_face_grin: No, I'm not kidding.


Something ain't right there...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some folks are capable of hating a certain part of their lives they can completely block it out.


Some people are gullible as hell. All kinds of people in the world. All kinds.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I agree with you to a point, Snipers are allowed to clean the bores of their rifles, they may not take them apart for any reason.
> 
> Disassembly is authorized for match grade qualified armorers only, not just any armorer.
> 
> I was one of those match grade armorers for 10 years.


Correct me if I am wrong, but people don't join the military and go straight into being snipers. They are basic trained, which includes full weapon cleaning, and later, if they are proficient with arms, enrolled in sniper school. I don't think the military is going to have someone operating a rifle that they don't know how to maintain. It is completely unbelievable that an Army trained sniper would not know how to clean a shotgun and a .22 rifle. Completely unbelievable.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Some people are gullible as hell. All kinds of people in the world. All kinds.


Yep. And there's some who are so set in their ways they cannot conceive any other way of thinking.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but people don't join the military and go straight into being snipers. They are basic trained, which includes full weapon cleaning, and later, if they are proficient with arms, enrolled in sniper school. I don't think the military is going to have someone operating a rifle that they don't know how to maintain. It is completely unbelievable that an Army trained sniper would not know how to clean a shotgun and a .22 rifle. Completely unbelievable.


Everyone who enters the army has a primary mission as a rifleman,

basic teaches you how to shoot and maintain the standard issue rifle of the army at that time.

As I said, snipers are not allowed to disassemble their specialty (accurized) rifles,

clean them yes but not take apart, they have to bring them to an qualified armorer to do it.

With their bolt guns, they can remove the bolt for cleaning, but cannot take apart the bolt itself.

The XM25 used in the gulf wars was a modified M14,

Extensive work was done on them to make them field maintainable by the operator, they worked.

It was developed because of the operator restrictions on the maintenance of the M21.

Same applies to the shotgun, take out the barrel yes, no further disassembly allowed by the operator,

the unit armorer would detail strip them for work.

There are different levels of maintenance in the military, each level has its limits of work that can be done by that level.

The highest level is depot, lowest is operator, I was a depot level.

Even the TM's list what work is authorized at each level, the higher levels can always do the work of lower echelon's.

I know it is hard to believe but that is the way it is.

Sure, many would be capable of doing so, but the military view is you must have the credentials.

@Denton, will tell you just based on his work,

he can remove modules from the equipment he repairs and replace them, but is limited on work on the modules themselves.

This especially applies to warranty items he may encounter.

Now on this supposed sniper, sounds like BS to me, but what I have outlined is not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yep. And there's some who are so set in their ways they cannot conceive any other way of thinking.


Don't be so hard on yourself....:devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself....:devil:


Yep. I'm totally denying the facts. Like I've known them for 13 years. We have keys to each others' houses. We're like family. I've watched their grandkids grow up, and some get married. We mow each others lawns, care for pets, take in the mail, etc when the other is out of town. We text each other when we're going to the store asking if there's anything we can pick up for them. We give each others rides to and from doctors appointments, etc.

Yet a bunch of total strangers know more than I do about them.

Amazing, ain't it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Everyone who enters the army has a primary mission as a rifleman,
> basic teaches you how to shoot and maintain the standard ssue rifle of the army at that time.
> As I said, snipers are not allowed to disassemble their specialty (accurized) rifles,
> clean them yes but not take apart, they have to bring them to an qualified armorer to do it.
> ...


The point is more about being *capable* of doing the checking and cleaning, not whether he did it to his specialty rifle in the army.
Anyone who went through basic would be *capable* of learning any new firearm's parts with a simple internet search and 10 minutes of time.
"Checking and cleaning" would be a short order for someone who was smart enough and skilled enough to make it to sniper school.
It sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yep. I'm totally denying the facts. Like I've known them for 13 years. We have keys to each others' houses. We're like family. I've watched their grandkids grow up, and some get married. We mow each others lawns, care for pets, take in the mail, etc when the other is out of town. We text each other when we're going to the store asking if there's anything we can pick up for them. We give each others rides to and from doctors appointments, etc.
> 
> Yet a bunch of total strangers know more than I do about them.
> 
> Amazing, ain't it?


I was speaking more in general terms.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The point is more about being *capable* of doing the checking and cleaning, not whether he did it to his specialty rifle in the army.
> Anyone who went through basic would be *capable* of learning any new firearm's parts with a simple internet search and 10 minutes of time.
> "Checking and cleaning" would be a short order for someone who was smart enough and skilled enough to make it to sniper school.
> It sounds suspicious to me.


The response I posted was to @stevekozak, he doubts my posting on limitations of operators.

As I said in my last line, which I will rephrase, the guy is full of shit as to being a sniper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Everyone who enters the army has a primary mission as a rifleman,
> 
> basic teaches you how to shoot and maintain the standard issue rifle of the army at that time.
> 
> ...


Yup. The M-21 went back to the arms room for cleaning and maintenance.

That was fine by me. I wouldn't have wanted to miss an important shot because I botched the rifle.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but people don't join the military and go straight into being snipers. They are basic trained, which includes full weapon cleaning, and later, if they are proficient with arms, enrolled in sniper school. I don't think the military is going to have someone operating a rifle that they don't know how to maintain. It is completely unbelievable that an Army trained sniper would not know how to clean a shotgun and a .22 rifle. Completely unbelievable.


I believe the term would be, "not credible."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Back in the early 90's I worked with an ex-marine. We got into a discussion about gun control. I've never been bashful on that subject. BUT he told me (and he truly believed) that if guns were outlawed, criminals would know they were illegal and not have any. This I kid you not. :vs_lol:


Sounds like my mother.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yep. I'm totally denying the facts. Like I've known them for 13 years. We have keys to each others' houses. We're like family. I've watched their grandkids grow up, and some get married. We mow each others lawns, care for pets, take in the mail, etc when the other is out of town. We text each other when we're going to the store asking if there's anything we can pick up for them. We give each others rides to and from doctors appointments, etc.
> 
> Yet a bunch of total strangers know more than I do about them.
> 
> Amazing, ain't it?


You might want to consider taking him to the range.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The point is more about being *capable* of doing the checking and cleaning, not whether he did it to his specialty rifle in the army.
> Anyone who went through basic would be *capable* of learning any new firearm's parts with a simple internet search and 10 minutes of time.
> "Checking and cleaning" would be a short order for someone who was smart enough and skilled enough to make it to sniper school.
> It sounds suspicious to me.


In Army Basic Combat Infantry Training (BCIT) in 1968, we were issued our M14's in the first week.
We lived with those rifles, 24 hours a day for 8 weeks.
We learned to field strip them and put them back together, blindfolded and racing the clock.
We field stripped and cleaned them every evening in the barracks, whether they were fired that day or not.

Anyone who went thru Army Basic Training can clean any weapon. Might not know how to field strip a particular weapon, but will know the basics of keeping it clean.

I've been around a long time, ran into many fake vets, all of them claim to be snipers. Or recon. or airborne. 
One time, on my warehouse loading dock, I had a truck driver picking up a load (not knowing I was a Vietnam vet) BS'ing me and claiming that in Vietnam he was a "Special Forces Ranger Sniper" and "of the 14 men in my unit, I'm the only one who survived". I didn't even bother to tell him I was a real vet and call him out on his BS. Not worth my time. One day he'll run into a real Army Ranger and get his ass beat.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The response I posted was to @stevekozak, he doubts my posting on limitations of operators.
> 
> As I said in my last line, which I will rephrase, the guy is full of shit as to being a sniper.


I didn't doubt it at all. You have given me no reason to doubt your experience. I was, and still am, doubting the idea that this alleged sniper would not know how to clean up a couple of shotguns and a rifle. I know a lot of little kids who have never been in the military, that could clean up a shotgun and rifle. I am not talking about detail stripping and/or repairing the guns, but only about breaking them down enough to clean them.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Army Basic Combat Infantry Training (BCIT) in 1968, we were issued our M14's in the first week.
> We lived with those rifles, 24 hours a day for 8 weeks.
> We learned to field strip them and put them back together, blindfolded and racing the clock.
> We field stripped and cleaned them every evening in the barracks, whether they were fired that day or not.
> ...


Yep, this was my point.


----------

